
Qualcomm Firmware Vulnerabilities Expose 900M Devices - benologist
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/quadrooter-qualcomm-android-firmware-vulnerabilities,32414.html
======
th0br0
This is the link to their 'whitepaper'. Slightly more information

[https://www.checkpoint.com/downloads/resources/quadRooter-
vu...](https://www.checkpoint.com/downloads/resources/quadRooter-
vulnerability-research-report.pdf)

------
jonathansizz
A non-alarmist article:

[http://www.androidcentral.com/quadrooter-5-things-know-
about...](http://www.androidcentral.com/quadrooter-5-things-know-about-latest-
android-security-scare)

~~~
erdevs
Thank you. This is much more informative on a practical level.

------
ppcdeveloper
Can anyone verify this? I don't get the warm fuzzies from the original posted
link.

~~~
ashitlerferad
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12247998](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12247998)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12246349](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12246349)

